# Halcyon DNA 200 Help please



## umzungu (23/2/17)

Hi,

Ive just received the Halcyon and have paired it with a Hadaly.
The issue I get is it is impossible to get enough juice into the atty just by squonking.

Only tiny amount of liquid are getting up even with a mammoth and long held squeeze and barely wets the wick. Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/2/17)

Maybe a pair of these


Just kidding. Assuming the bottle is full the only time this happens to me on my REO is when the bottle is not closed properly or when the oring in the cap moves out of place. So IOW the bottle/cap does not seal properly. While I've never had this happen on my LV BF Therion (I think the bottles are similar or close to it), can you gauge if the amount of liquid in that's squonked, for the lack off a better word, is proportional to the bubble that you see in the bottle after you've squonked?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M5000 (23/2/17)

Without an atty screwed on is it squonking freely? Try tightening till it grips and makes contact and dont push it that little bit extra that it will go. Pull out the squonk bottle and tube and block the top of the tube and squeeze lightly and see if air is escaping from anywhere. Also check the tube inside the bottle is clear from the corners so it's not suctioning on the sides.

This may be obvious or not, but I was doing a bit of troubleshooting lately and it did help. I can't remember if it was the Hadaly that came with the regular pin pre-installed, so when changing it to bf I did need to adjust it slightly. I think it was the Hadaly.

Would love to hear your feedback on the Halcyon after using it for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/2/17)

I have both the device and the atty @umzungu .

I don't however use the standard bottle. 
Can't really help because I put an Italian bottle in first time I got the device.


----------



## M5000 (24/2/17)

@Christos do you get any juice inside the juice compartment? How tightly does your tube fit onto the connector? I also started with the Italian bottles and now I don't know which is the original one for it.

@umzungu also squonk it and listen at different places around the bottle and connectors to hear if theres a leak maybe slight tear in the tube. Btw where did you purchase it from and what colour did you find?


----------



## Christos (24/2/17)

M5000 said:


> @Christos do you get any juice inside the juice compartment? How tightly does your tube fit onto the connector? I also started with the Italian bottles and now I don't know which is the original one for it.
> 
> @umzungu also squonk it and listen at different places around the bottle and connectors to hear if theres a leak maybe slight tear in the tube. Btw where did you purchase it from and what colour did you find?


No juice inside. The fit is not too tight but it keeps the seal. I remove the bottle and tube for a refill. The original bottles have the white cap but those look and feel kak and IMHO look like they would leak.


----------



## umzungu (24/2/17)

Ok just stripped down and reassembled everything and all seems to be ok now. I think the bottles probably wasn't closed properly. @Christos agreed the stock bottle is very poor for such an expensive device - glad to know the Italian bottles fit! @M5000 I got the black one from @SirVape. it is probably overkill for me, especially using a hadaly where I wont be pushing much beyond 35w.

Thanks everyone for all the help - once again this forum is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

